# Downtown Atlanta attractions and safety



## Judy999 (Oct 8, 2007)

We will be at Atlanta next March with our 10 year old daughter.

Will be staying at the Evergreen Marriott at Stone Mountain.

For a couple days during the week, we would like to drive from Stone Mountain and park at a Marta station to visit downtown to see:  Aquarium, CNN, Coca Cola, Children Museum, Zoo, Botanical Garden.

Have concerns about safety issues of downtown Atlanta.

Would like to learn from Atlanta residents of the following:

Which Marta station is the best station to park to go into downtown.

Should we be concerned about going downtown to visit the above locations?  
I did some research and know that the zoo might not be in a good area.    Should we skip any or all of the above due to safety concerns?

Thanks in advance for Tug members with such great assistance over the years.

Judy


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 8, 2007)

I find Atlanta safe and their downtown area is much nicer than most large cities. The MARTA is a very clean train.

I personally think the Coca Cola exhibit is a rip-off and I LOVE Coke products. It should be FREE. Only go if you get a steep discount...I paid full price and the parking is also high there.

The aquarium is very nice.

Atlanta has one of the largest integrations of people of all colors of any city in America.


----------



## camachinist (Oct 8, 2007)

We stayed at the Hotel Indigo across from the Fox Theatre for an event last year and used the MARTA train to get around as well as to and from the airport. No issues, though my wife did get propositioned by a couple of he/she's walking from the MARTA station to the hotel after her red-eye. Harmless. We walked around day and night (as late as 1am) without feeling unsafe. Good police presence and a goodly amount of people wandering around.

Agree on the Coke thing...it was interesting, but not "that" interesting...

Pat


----------



## xzhan02 (Oct 8, 2007)

Check out this pass:  http://www.citypass.com/price/atlanta.html
For $64/$45 covers almost everything.   The price comparison on this may have inflated the normal pricing (e.g. aquarium) but compare yourself and this will still be a good deal if you'll do most of the things it covers. 

Do not go to the children's museum with a 10 year old.  This small museum is only for young toddlers.  Mine outgrew this at age 3 or 4.  

With 12 and 6 year old, we still have membership for the Zoo and Fernbank museum.   The zoo is small but clean and manageable.  The new Panda baby Mei Lan is certainly an attraction (we check on her every month or so).   The gorilla habitat is outstanding.  I think it's good attraction to go for half a day.   It's probably not worth the full price though.   The fernbank museum is probably more for locals but you could spend a couple of hours there.

I have not been back to coca cola since it moved next door to aquarium.  Most locals go there when there are out of town visitors.

The down town is fairly safe (I still don't want to walk around with my kids to five point area at night), but Marta is not convenient.  I only used Marta to go to airport (park at lindbergh station).  I'd park downtown (aquarium parking lot is $10) and walk around.   The zoo, botanical garden and ferbank parking are all free and not marta friendly.  

Don't know how long you'll spend at stone mountain, but I can't imagine spending much more than a whole day.   The pass has gotten really expensive too.  hope you got a deal from the hotel.  I like the evergreen hotel.

Have fun.  March is a nice time in Atlanta before it gets too hot.  It shouldn't be crowded either, as our spring break is first week of Apr.


----------



## maryk (Oct 8, 2007)

We live in a suburb of Atlanta.

We enjoy Stone Mtn.  There is plenty to do for an entire day.  Check their website for any special festivals.  We go a couple times a year.

As for the Aquarium it is really neat.  It will take about 1/2 to 3/4 of a day depending on the crowds.  If you go to the website you make a reservation for a time to go in.  That allows you not to have to wait in line so long to get in.  Once inside save the Ocean experience for last.  They have food inside that is a bit expensive, but actually good.  I have not been to the new Coke museum, but it is right next door, so you can max your parking $$ by doing both in the same day. I would not take Marta to the Aquarium/Coke area.  

Another place to see is Centennial Park and the fountain  It dances. YOu can also walk around and read the bricks that were laid that people donated.  My daughter has one as she was born the year of the Olympics in ATL. You can see it and CNN at the same time.  

The zoo is ok, but for a 10 yr old it might be  bit boring. The pandas are the only really good thing.  And yes it is not in a good area.  If you have lots of other things, I would only do if nothing else to do.

The Fernbank Museum is pretty cool.  CHeck out the website.  

If you like Mall shopping, then Phipps and Lenox are neat.  

Check out also the Fox Theatre for any shows that might be in town.  That is a really cool place just to see.

Remember Atlanta is a city and all cities have places that should be avoided.  But they are working real hard in the downtown area providing police on foot and bicycle  to promote tourists.  

Enjoy and let me know if you need any more info.  You can always send me a PM.


----------



## Judy999 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Atlanta attractions*

 

Thanks everyone for the above helpful responses.

I will continue taking notes and plan for the trip.

Judy


----------

